# Hello from the Bay Area



## DarkArcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm a new bee-keeper in the Bay Area with my first hive. So far it's great! And no stings.. yet.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm up here in Concord, We started our first 2 hives this year also. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"And no stings.. yet."

We'll have to fix that real soon....


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard...

no stings yet huh? I suspect your lucky streak will not last long.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Problem solved last night... Working with bees on the ground at dusk.


----------



## DarkArcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Problem solved last night... Working with bees on the ground at dusk.


Yeah, one of the hanger-ons got me..


----------



## Willowglenapiary (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Dark. My wife and I are new also. We have 2 "loaner hives" and started 2 of our own. So far so good. Lots of honey in loaners. We plan on attending the Santa Clara County Bee Guild monthly meetings. Maybe we'll see you there. Mike and Katherine.


----------

